# Khrangar's Multiple Marine Army Madness



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Greetings,

While I may be new to the site, I am not to wargames. Over the years, I have amassed several armies for both WHFB and 40K, and keep being drawn to the same armies. Flash back a couple years, me wanting to do an complete Marine army, and actually finish a project. I chose the Sons of Guilliman from the same Armageddon article I would use again, a handy little thing, and set out to complete the army. A year and a half later it was done. Not playing much I decided to sell it off and start anew. Flash back a few months. Heresy era was big and I found my second colour scheme from the 3rd War for Armageddon WD article, the Angels of Vigilance all in Mark 5 armour. With the release of 5th edition I, like many others, purchased the AoBR box to make what would be, at the time, my second Marine army, The Emperor's Word. Flash back a couple weeks, I was contacted by the person who bought the original SoG and he wanted me to paint more for him. I was happy to oblige. It was a good way for me to make some money and paint a scheme that I quite enjoyed.

That leaves me with a total of 3 Space Marine armies that I am currently painting. 

*Angels of Vigilance*

Current Army









Tactical Squad









WIP Librarian









*The Emperor's Word*

First 5 Tactical Marines









First 5 Terminators... and my finger









Dreadnought









*Sons of Guilliman*

Finished Scout Sergeant









WIP Plasma Cannon Dev and Scout









This is where the armies currently stand, partially completed and in various stages of assembly. Instead of starting 3 seperate logs for all the Marines, I figured I'd make one giant one. Because the Sons of Guilliman are commissioned, I will be painting them first as I need to paint 10 Scouts, 5 Tactical, and 5 Devastators by around Oct 27th.

For those of you who are interested in seeing the previous incarnation of the Sons of Guilliman:
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.p...amp;hl=khrangar
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.p...amp;hl=khrangar

I also have more pics of the other armies too if any one wants to see more.

Until next time,

Khrangar


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

outstanding work love them, I would just give the gold on the Dred some highlights or is it the pics, + rep from me


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Cheers mate.

It's actually just the pics, they tend to drown out the gold highlights and make it more shiny than it actually is.

Khrangar


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Really nice scout sergeant.

You'll have to let us know how you do the bone colour on 'The Emperors word'


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

nice work there, nice choice of colours too.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think he has used blending on the chest plate


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

The bone is pretty easy. Snakebite Leather base. Menoth White Base (Bleached Bone) until smooth, Gryphonne Sepia wash, highlight with MWB, then MWB and white.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's my Librarian's familiar/wound marker with the sergeant of the tactical squad to show that the robes aren't too starkly highlighted.










On a side note, the only model I need in order to finish the AoV is Chaplain Grimaldus, so if anyone has him for sale/trade, please let me know.

Khrangar


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Top notch work here. Very well done indeed.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey bud, good to see you 'round these parts! 

Nice work all 'round; I'm particularly fond of the bone/purple scheme. Keep it up!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet job love it, the robes is simple and effective


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Some nice paintings there, well done! I like the familiar for the Librarian!


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Just to show I am still working on the SoG.

WIP Scout and Dev









Very WIP Tactical Marines









I also have another scout in the works. I need to pick up the pace a bit to get stuff done for the 27th but I think I can do it.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

An update, albeit with a not so good pic.










I've just about finished base coating the armour. The blue is done, save highlights, and I need to paint the white, which will hopefully be done tomorrow.

I want to get these guys done thursday so I can finish the other Marines I need to paint for early next week.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

White is done. I want to finish these guys tomorrow.










Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I've finished the scouts except for their bases and some touchups.





































Khrangar


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They look ace, what are you doing for the basing


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Finished the armour on the tactical marines, devastator, and sergeant for the devi squad.





































Khrangar


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice!
How do you get the quartering so perfect!:biggrin:
Oh and is your display picture that evil guy off fable?
He looks like him with his mask.


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

The quartering takes a bit of practice and I look for half way marks on the models. My avatar is indeed Jack of Blades from Fable.

Khrangar


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Yay i got it right and i love your angels of vigilance, i was just looking at your WIP thread on the B n C


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow that looks excellent, well done indeed. 1/4 schemes are rough but you are pulling it off nicely.


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Got the Devastator Sergeant and Plasma Cannon Marine done, and most of the tacticals. I just need to finish their backpacks.

Sergeant:










Dev:


















Tacticals:









Khrangar


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

How did you do the purple on the plasma cannon


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

I really like the devs and the sarge, good work :good:


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

The purple is Liche Purple with white added in for highlights.

I finished the backpacks last night but didn't get a picture of them and I also finished the bodies/most of the 2nd and 3rd Devastators.



















Khrangar


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well I have to say that these just look stunning and will make for a very beautiful army when it is all done. I do however have my first real point of criticism to give regarding the banner on the sarge. I can't help but feel that the paint on the cloth is too...abrupt in its shading and it really detracts from the awesomeness of the rest of the model. I think the problem is that the recesses are too dark and then are suddenly too bright in a hurry with no real transition between them and something about the colour itself is not right.

I would suggest, if you are interested lol, that you go with a light grey colour for cloth and that you don't go quite so dark in the recesses unless they are much deeper as small folds like that just wouldn't be that much darker than the rest.


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Only one more marine to go, then bases.










Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Finished the last tactical marine. I need to base them tomorrow and ship them out. The slightly off division on the helmet has since been fixed.










Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

November 2, 2008

I have finished the first 20 of the Sons of Guilliman. 10 Scouts, 5 Devastators, and 5 Tactical Marines.

Here they are with unpainted bases, occupying my fiancee's Mac.









10 Scouts









5 Devastators









5 Tactical Marines









I have since shipped them off.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

The Emperor's Word are back.

They've been on hiatus for a bit due to the commissioned Sons of Guilliman I was painting, but now my own marines get some attention.

2 more tactical marines










Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I've started my captain.










He's based off Sicarius with some adjustments.

Khrangar


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

looking good, my only beef with your captain is that the head seems a little out of scale with the body imo, but other than that looks promising ^^


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I did a bit more on the captain.










I had the other head from the Chaos Lord box too so I decided to modify it a bit and see how it looked on him. I think I like the other head more. It has a more disgusted look on it which I figure would work for someone who dispises heretics and xenos.

And he now has a Chaplain friend.










Khrangar


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

?????Not sure how I've missed this thread till now, but I am glad that I came across it. Very good work displayed here. Curious though, are the Emperor's word dipped? I like the effect anyway it was achieved:victory:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Your nuts bro, thats a lot of work. I definatly enjoy your purple. Some of the blue/white cross section on the SoG could use a bit of touch up, but perfectly straight in most areas. Damn fine work.


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

The SoG can't be touched up as I sent them to the client, who recently recieved them. As for the dipping question, they aren't dipped, they have a Gryphonne Sepia wash over the bone.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I seem to have run into a couple problems. 

1) How should I do Chaplains and Librarians? Should I make the bone sections blue/black and keep the arms how they are, or make the arms bone, or something else? Black and purple looks good, but blue and purple, not so much.

2) How should I arm the Captain. He already has the Company Champion's sword (not shown) but can't figure out what to give him as his second weapon. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Khrangar


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Id do the chaplain with just a bone coloured helmet and have you thought of the bone not purple from them, bone and blue would look fine, as for the captain, maybe a plasma pistol?


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Bone and blue? As in for the whole chapter? I prefer how they are now if that's the case.

Also, I got my FW UM Venerable Dread today, and not playing Ultras, I started De smurfing it.










Khrangar


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

bone and blue for librarian, and bone and black for chaplain


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's what I've come up with:

Librarian - Regal Blue









Techmarine - Mechrite Red









Chaplain - Chaos Black









Still need something for an apothecary, white and bone don't go too well together.

Khrangar


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Sweet, glad i could help.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Maybe if you mixed in the orange on the Apothacary shoulder pad and used that for the borders of the pad and the caduceus or invert that so you have Bone trim and caduceus and an orange pad.


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

@Borther Wulox: You, my fiancee, and a few other people.

@Underground Heretic: What orange. It doesn't show it very well, but the trim/eagle is supposed to be gold.

Here's what I've come up with for the apothecary.










Khrangar


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Im liking the apothecary.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I thought I remembered the unique shoulder pad from the SM Command Squad being orange trimmed, but it was probably just the way I did it. I basically did what you did in the pic. It might also work if you trade the colors, but honestly it works well now.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Those Librarian/Techmarine/Chaplain/Apothecary colour schemes look awesome! I've never seem them done like that before, do it!


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Finished the 2 Marines I was working on, well the bodies anyway. 










I noticed after the pic one of the marines didn't have his soft armour painted, it has since been fixed.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been toying a bit with the Captain's power sword and came up with this pose.









Note: Sword is no where near done. The handle/sword is temporary and will be replaced by the Company Champion sword. It's mainly there to show the pose.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I have 2 possible poses for the sword:

Pose 1:









Pose 2:









Light Sabre (not an optional pose):









Khrangar


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Lightsabre ftw!

Hmm ok, not that 

Pose 1 for sure imo, looks alot better showing an edge to folks then the fat side of the butterknife


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I decided to go with a combi-plasma for my captain:










Also, because I could:










He'll be holding the sword as he is in pose 1. I'll post a complete shot of him when the gs dries.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Finished the captain mostly, I need to fix the shield on the one shoulder, and then he's ready for paint.



















Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Finished the 2 Marines I was working on.










Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Got a start on the Librarian mostly because I wanted to see how the blue looked. I think it turned out well.










Only the blue, bone, and gold are done.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

More done on the librarian.



















Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I think this part of the Librarian is pretty much done.




























His one eye isn't painted for 2 reasons. 1. I figured I couldn't paint it without messing up the rest of the face and 2. I figured it could be his warp eye.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I managed to get a start on my Chaplain today, mostly because the blue on the one Librarian arm didn't quite match the blue on the other. I'll try it again and see if it's any better.

Here's the Chaplain:










It's really only the bone that's done at this point, but it's progress none the less.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's the finished Librarian with an unfinished base. Looking at the pics again though, I think I'll try and fix the shininess of the staff and get rid of the grey highlighting on it. Either that, or try and fix the highlights. I also need to do some touchups on the blue.



















Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I have returned with the second installment of my commission log.

Up next I have 5 Marines, 1 Rhino, 3 Bikes, 1 Attack Bike, and 9 Sternguard.

So far I have assembled the Marines and all but one Sternguard as I need to find a spare Marine to make him into a heavy flamer.



















Not much to look at yet, but come Thursday it'll be warm enough to prime and I should have more progress. I'll be saving the bikes and rhino until after these guys are done.

Khrangar


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing your stuff again man! Are they going to be smurfs or white and purple like the others?


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

They'll be for the Sons of Guilliman, the blue/white quartered marines.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

The chaplain is finally done.



















Next I should probably start on more Troops choices to make it game legal.

Khrangar


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Everything is coming along very nicely! I really like your color selection. "Fits the bill"

I notice in one of your pictures you have models on a laptop. Is that a mac? and is it yours?

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Chaosftw. It is indeed a Mac, but it's not mine, it's my fiancee's.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I started work on my Chapter Master/Beliel yesterday, and here's where I got.



















Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I managed to finish the Chapter Master/Beliel stand in today. The blending on the cape isn't that great, I think, but it'll do for now. I may redo it later on.




























Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Another long pause in between updates for the SoG, unfortunately. I finally got some painting done for the next batch of them, starting with a single sternguard to get me back into the swing of things.

Armour is finished except for a few touchups, everything else isn't started yet.










Khrangar


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

you sir rock my world lol


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been diligently cutting away one of the Sternguard that I bought today to get the legs for the Chapter Master of the Angels of Vigilance. He doesn't look like much now, but hopefully will look better once he's finished. 

Here's what I have so far:










I'm stuck on giving him a tabard/loin cloth as I can't seem to find a good one to add that doesn't get in the way too much and my gs fu isn't that great. If anyone can give me ideas, I'd appreciate it.

More to come,

Khrangar


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice stuff, very impressed. For the AoV CM, why not use a BT tabard, then you dont have to sculpt anything?

Reaper


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

@immOrtal reaper: I tried that, the leg gets in the way.

I did a bit of gs gap filling and here's where he is so far. He has some cabling now from the vent to his belt and I added a temporary tabard for him. It'll be a lot nicer when done/redone, but I wanted to see what people thought on the general flow of it, mainly the basic idea of the fold on the right side.










Khrangar


----------



## tony161 (Jan 27, 2009)

really cool models, and all of these have given me ideas for my SM forces, thanks.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

nice i wish i had all of that haha


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I redid the tabard today. It's not perfect, but I think it'll do for now.










I also gap filled around his waist and added some cabling on the torso.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Finished the body of the first sternguard:










I really should be writing an essay 

Khrangar


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

its probably just the lack of arms, but this one just doesnt hit me like the other ones did. I still love all of the other models tho


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Great work thus far, I like your color schemes. A little more on the simple side, combined with a little bit of GS work and they look like a solid army!

Keep it up!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Not much of an update, but I've been building a command squad for my Emperor's Word army.

This model here will either be a veteran of the squad, or lead a tactical squad. I'm not sure yet.










Khrangar


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Khrangar said:


>


I like this guys posture alot, however I feel that something is missing, and that would be a Bolter hanging on his left side in a gun-strap (or wtf its called )


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I've continued work on the Sternguard. I have one more full model and a heavy flamer arm set to make for the unit. Then it's 5 marines, a rhino, and a few bikes. I need to have them done in a couple weeks so it should be fun.

Here's the Sternguard so far:










Khrangar


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice job so far. The whites look exceptional. I think that the gold could be toned down a little with either inks or washes and then use the brighter gold just as an extreme highlight. Right now the gold just seems to draw the eye away from the good work you have done with the rest of the model. But that's just MHO.:victory:


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

After a marathon day of painting, I managed to get the armour on the 6 sternguard done.



















I still need to do touchups and whatnot but I've made some good progress.

More to come.

Khrangar


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

These are brilliant! The whites have been executed exceptionally well as have the blues, quartered schemes are hard to get right but you've done it excellently.

Good job!


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

This part of the sternguard are done, I think. Maybe some touchups as I see them but right now, they're finished.





































I still have to do their arms and backpacks which should be done by friday.

Khrangar


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like the 1/4 scheme, looks sharp. For the most part the paint looks good but I do have a couple of suggestions. 

1) The bronze areas (chest eagle, shoulder pad, etc) are too flat looking. I think you really would benefit from some more highlights there, maybe going brighter than you would normally and washing it down with Devlan Mud or Sepia if it is too bright to suit you.

2) Purity seals and parchment require similar attention, perhaps just needing a light edging of bleached bone on the edges to make them pop.


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I've finished the guns for the Sternguard. Now on to the backpacks and 9th member.


















The guns need some touchups but I'll do that when I do the touchups for the rest of the marines.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Finished the sternguard backpacks and the armour on the 5 tactical marines.



















Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Finished the bodies of the Tactical Marines and started on the Master of the Chapter/Sternguard member.



















Also, I now have 3 more weeks to complete everything plus another Rhino, so I don't have to rush. I'm quite pleased.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I've finished the sternguard/MotC except for the backpack and touchups.



















Khrangar


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice! Keep up the good work! Your an honour to Astrates everywhere


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

With the last backpack finished so is the Sternguard unit, save bases.










Khrangar


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Really good looking force, I can't imagine how you can cope with a quartered scheme on so many models, I think I would lose my mind!


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Finished the 5 Tactical Marines. I'll probaby do all the bases on sunday if I get a chance.



















Khrangar


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice, if anything I think I like the Tac marines a little more than the sternguard. They just look a little cleaner (Sterguard still look awesome)

And BTW are you leaving the soft armour (behind the knees) black or are you paintion it silver?

Keep up the good work


Reaper


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll be leaving it black. 

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Started work on a rhino, the blue is mostly done, except for highlights and cleaning up of patches. The white hasn't been started yet.

First tank ever, by the way.










Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Blue highlights are done save some touchups. I hope to get mor white paint on friday so I can do the rest of the rhino. I'll be writing an essay in the meantime so chances are no updates, except for the bikes I have started.










Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I've managed to get the first quarter of white done.










I think it turned out alright considering I did it this afternoon/evening with a smallish brush.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Got the other white side of the rhino done and the first parts of the metallics. They just need highlights then the tank is done, apart from the razorback turret and other set of tracks.










Khrangar


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice Khrangar!
I'm really enjoying seeing this army progress.

After the Rhino what have you got planned?

Reaper


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I still have to do another rhino and 3 bikes plus attack bike.

Khrangar


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

This stuff is fantastic, it gives me a lot of inspiration for my own diy chapter. 

I really like what you've done to de-smurf Sicarius, I might have to do that for a commander model myself. 

Thanks for sharing Khrangar, it's a real pleasure to read your log


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I finished what the rhino as it stands and started on the three bikers/attack bike. Since all the bikes look the same, I only took a pic of one. I need to add the tracks, hatch bits, and razorback turret.



















Khrangar


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking good, i always enjoy essing your stuff


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I managed to finish the bikes today. I need to do the riders and attack portion now. Also, bases.










Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Finished the razorback, now I only have to do the 4 bikers.



















Khrangar


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This army will be smashing when its done, keep it up!

+rep for sure


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

As promised the bikes are done.




























Heavy Flamer for Sternguard









Bases and then they get shipped off.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

After another long hiatus I have returned to the Sons of Guilliman. So far I've only started a rhino but I have a couple land raiders to start on when I'm done.










Khrangar


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Lovely work. All of it. A very tidy looking force.
Rep


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

After a longer hiatus than the SoG, I have returned again to the Emperor's Word. I've been meaning to do this for a while but haven't gotten around to it.

I've begun to model my Kantor Counts-as and this is what I have so far.










Which head do you prefer? Alternatively I have Sicarius' bare head.



















Probably the only bannered back pack for the army.

Next Special Character I'll probably do is Shrike using the Wolf Guard with Lightning Claws and an Assault Squad Culln to make it Mk4 armour.

Hopefully I'll start painting this guy soon.

Khrangar


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

lookin good keep it up does that metal crusader head come with sicarius?


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

The metal crusader head is actually from the Iron Warriors set. Sicarius' heads are different.

I managed to get this guy about 99% finished in terms of modeling. I still may add a laser sight to the storm bolter but other than that he's finished.










Khrangar


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The Iw helmet is so damn nice its almost a shame not to use it:wink:


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I was thinking of an 'alas poor Yorick' pose for this guy with the fist how the original model has it but a skull instead of the helmet. Thoughts?

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I got 5 more marines done, well the body anyway. I still need to do the guns, backpacks, and bases. Also, the sergeant's head.




























Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I managed to mostly finish the 5 Marines. I just need to do the backpack for the sergeant and their bases.



















Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I finished the second sergeant and started a few more marines. A third sergeant and a couple missile launcher Marines for the tactical squads.



















Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I've done a bit more painting today.

I finished off the 3 marines I was painting, well the bodies anyway.


















As well as a Dread.










Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Finished the arms on the dread, so that makes it a Dread in a day.




























Now I can start on my Kantor counts-as.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Whoo! 7 in a row.

I managed to get work done on the Kantor counts-as. He will be known as Captain Jungor. If anyone can guess why he's named that, they get a cookie.

Here he is:










I have a question though. Should I make the trim around the kneepad gold or leave it the bone colour?

Khrangar


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Maybe a little different color because its seems too much bone color
So yea go with gold or a darker color


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I managed to mostly finish Jungor today. He needs something in the circle of his banner (suggestions welcome) and some touch ups. I'm not completely happy with how the cloak ended up but it'll do for now.



















Khrangar


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

The cloak isnt too bad but that gold trimming really helped, it looks great


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Got the third sergeant finished.










I have nothing else to paint that's primed so I'll be building until a warmer day comes.

Khrangar


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Khrangar said:


> I managed to mostly finish Jungor today. He needs something in the circle of his banner (suggestions welcome) and some touch ups...


Glad you went for that helm, its fucking awesome!
As for the circle a chapter symbol perhaps? Classical and always a solid choice:wink:


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I was thinking that but thought against it because the symbol is on the top of the banner.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I had a spare AoBR Sergeant that I wanted to replace my old Sergeant with so that he's more in line with the rest of the other Sergeants, so I did a quick conversion on him. 



















I simply removed the inner part of the shoulder pad, cut the trim off the one I wanted, and glued the two together. Need to fill some gaps but other than that, it's pretty simple and effective.

Khrangar


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

That Iron Warrior Helm is something of legend....lmao


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Managed to mostly get the 6 marines done. Need to do their backpacks and then they're done. I still need to do the Missile Launchers and backpacks for the other 2 marines and then the 2 squads are done. After that, it's on to 5 terminators.



















Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Got the rest of the tactical marines that I was working on finished.




























Next up are 5 Terminators.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Managed to finish 4 of the 5 terminators. The other terminator's body is done, I just need to paint his arms.





































Will have an army shot up tomorrow once I finish the last terminator.

Khrangar


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like your guys.
Sorry if this has already been asked [I was just looking at the pictures], but where did you get the left hand for your librarian from? He looks really cool there.


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

@piemaster: The hand is from the Terminator Librarian.

I managed to finish off my last terminator:










Which means that I have taken an army pic of what's painted so far.










Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a Command Squad, 10 Man Vanguard Squad, 10 Man Tactical Squad, Venerable Dreadnought, Terminator Sergeant, Captain, 4 Assault Marines, and maybe a bit more to do.

Here's what I've got done so far.

Axes for the Mk4 Vanguard Squad x4 of 6-8.










Pad prototype for said squad










A pair of Assault Marine bodies










Missile Launcher Marine body










Command Squad Veteran










Should have more work on stuff tomorrow.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

More work done on the command squad.










Guy with white arms will be the Apothecary. I think I'll redo the eyes on the far right Veteran.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Small update. Lots more on the way but this is the only model for now that's completely painted.

Standard AoBR Terminator Sergeant for my second Terminator Squad.










Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I managed to get a fair bit done today.

Command Squad



















Tactical Squad



















Captain










I still have to paint the guns/backpacks for the tactical marines, the captain, and a 5th member of the command squad by Sunday.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I managed to get more done last night, but my computer was being dumb so I could only upload them now.

Here's the Captain done:



















And the banner up to where I have it:










Still need some ideas on the banner.

Khrangar


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Looking great Khrangar!
For the banner... possibly a white fleur de lys? 

Keep it up! +rep.


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's some pics of what I finished up last night.

Last Command Squad Member



















Full Army Shot minus Captain (forgot to add him in)










Something new - a Scout Sergeant with Power Katar (punch daggar)










Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Managed to get a bit more done.

Assault Squad Sergeant minus jump pack










Replacement Sergeant - will have old sergeant backpack and arm










Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I finished the Assault Marine Sergeant today and started on some Sternguard.

*Sergeant:*









*Exorcists Deathwatch Sternguard:*


















I'd like to go with older marked armour for this one squad but I'm not convinced about the head on this particular model. I might switch it out for a bare head.

I plan to have a couple squads of Deathwatch Sternguard and having a theme in the squads themselves, possibly having an Emperor's Word marine leading each squad. I'd like to have one squad based on Badab War chapters and the other on Third War for Armageddon chapters.

So far for the Badab Marines I have: Mantis Warriors, Lamenters, Executioners, Space Sharks, Star Phantoms, Red Scorpions, and Exorcists. I realize that some of them fought on opposite sides, but I figure it'll make for a good rivalry or something in the squad.

And for the Armageddon Marines I have: Sons of Guilliman (a little homage to my other marines), Angels Porphyr, Blood Angels, and Mortifactors. 

In both cases, I need more members and modular pads to represent the other chapters. Help on this would be appreciated, even in just saying which set has which pad.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I've done some more work on the banner, and painted up some alternate arms for the dreadnought.

*Banner:*









*Dread:*


















*Also made some pads for the Deathwatch.*








Sons of Guilliman, Storm Giants, Blood Angels, Space Sharks, WIP Storm Lords

I should have more stuff done for tomorrow. I also needs some ideas on what to put on the banner in the bottom empty spot.

Khrangar


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

You are productive to say the least 

How about just adding a 3d stripe with some text in it?


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Got a few more pads finished.









Angels of Fire, Mantis Warriors/Executioners/Lamenters, Star Phantoms/Angels Porphyr, Iron Champions, Celebrants

And found a new head for the Exorcist marine.










Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's what I've done on the banner. The skull head has since been fixed to have less teeth, and generally improved I think. I think it's done for now but I might add something under the eagle/owl.










And here's a rough MS Paint version of the campaign badge in case it's not clear.










I hope to have some painting done tomorrow.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I was fairly busy last night. Managed to get a few things done.

*More Pads*








Might scrap the last one though

*Scout Sergeant* - Looks kind of like Elvis, I think.









*Exorcists Deathwatch Marine*


















Khrangar


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow I really like that DeathWatch marine especially the shoulder pads and pose

The Sergent looks kool too but his chest looks plain


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

This is what I did last night.

*Finished the terminators* - don't think I showed the heavy flamer before









*Vanguard Pads*









*Vanguard with the pads*


















I think I need to shorten the pads to the size of a regular one. Right now they're a couple mm bigger.

*Mortifactor Deathwatch Marine*









Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I redid the shoulder pads for the Vanguard and I am much more pleased with them. Now they are the same size as regular pads.

*First 4 Vanguard*


















*WIP Shrike*









Hope to have these Vanguard primed tomorrow and finish off converting Shrike. I need to integrate the cables into the shoulder pads and give him some soft armour still.

Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

I made a few more Vanguard and another Sternguard in addition to fixing up Shrike.

*Vanguard*









*Shrike* - GSed the cables to the pads









*Sternguard* - He'll probably be a Star Phantom.









Khrangar


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Yet more Deathwatch Sternguard. Not very exciting I admit but I'm working on more pads, so hopefully they'll be done tomorrow.










Khrangar


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

its very good mate continue on this mean use of painting skills and GS skills


----------



## Khrangar (Oct 9, 2008)

Small update today, but it's an update none the less.

I received a wonderful bike conversion kit in the mail today from a generous individual on another forum. Having already bought the bike needed for the conversion, I set to work. As of now here's now it stands:










I still need to add the side wings to the bike and build the Kor'sarro Khan counts as, but it's a start. I'm thinking of making the model in Mk6 armour. I've also acquired a Flesh Tearers shoulder pad to use on my Deathwatch.

Khrangar


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness, please tell me that bike is supposed to look like the bike in Akira?


----------

